# FreeBSD 8.1 on a HPP DL380 and DL385



## FerienBSD (Dec 7, 2010)

Is anyone running a FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE on a HP DL 380 or DL 385?

I tried to install but the installer freeze on the DL385 in a early state. On the DL380 all runs good through until the network involved. No chance to activate the network to get install sources from a FTP site...

On both server i installed FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE successfully with UFS and ZFS...

would be cool if some hints help me over the difficulties...

marcel


----------



## FerienBSD (Dec 22, 2010)

*still no changes with FBSD-8.2 Beta 1*

today i downloaded FreeBSD-8.2 Beta 1 and tried again to install
on my DL 380 G4 but no success. As soon as the sysinstaller should initiate the LAN and resolve the ftp name, he give up immediatelly. 
Interface UP and DOWN message apears withing 1-2 seconds.... Same as in 8.1-RELEASE.

With 8.0-RELEASE works fine, but i wish to have my new productive server at least on a 8.1 because the ZFF 14 update.

Does anyone have an idea what i could do? Install on 8.0 and update in a few months?

thanks for any suggestions..


----------



## FerienBSD (Dec 22, 2010)

My next step was to install an old school 3COM board and the installation runs through now.

the onboard bge0 and bge1 doesn't work under 8.1-RELEASE :-(
for the moment i see this as an workaround until a newer version can support the bge's..

now i will continue to install everything and i hope no other bugs apear ;-)


----------



## adami (Feb 3, 2011)

*Installing 8.1 386i failed at network stage*

Hi, Similar problem on a proliant dl380 G3 with a 386i 8.1 version.  The install fails at the ftp network stage.  I get an error saying it cannot resolve the ftp chosen. I know the box in connecting to a working DNS as it has currently copy of 7.1 running on it.  I will install another network card for the ftp install. Any other solution would be apreciated.

Adam


----------



## Vener (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it working once the installation is done? I've just tried to install the 8.2-RELEASE and I failed at the ftp network stage too.


----------



## zennybsd (Mar 31, 2011)

Though I am still experimenting, I suggest you to use the mfsbsd (http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/) special edition and install it. Maybe your NIC device needs to be loaded in the /boot/loader.conf after installation, and add the necessary lines in /etc/rc.conf accordingly. Just my guesswork ;-).

From here (http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12477_na/12477_na.html), the machine in question has "Two embedded NC373i Multifunction Gigabit Network Adapters with TCP/IP Offload Engine, including support for Accelerated iSCSI through an optional Licensing Kit"

From this link (http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html#ETHERNET), it is supported by bce (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=bce&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+8.2-RELEASE) driver which requires either the kernel be compiled with device bce option or add if_bce_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf

Hope this helps! ;-)


----------



## Vener (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes thank you. I didn't know the mfsbsd. I'm going to try with a full dvd first and then in last case mfsbsd.


----------



## Vener (Apr 7, 2011)

It works fine once I made the installation with the full dvd.


----------



## nORKy (Apr 7, 2011)

I have  problem with 10G NIC (HP bl460c). I'm waiting for bxe drivers...


----------

